# uname shows different patch level than freebsd-version



## cmoerz (Jul 18, 2021)

After most recent run of `freebsd-update fetch install` and an additional reboot, I'm seeing different patch levels reported by uname and freebsd:


```
root@abc:/usr/home/abc # freebsd-version
12.2-RELEASE-p9
root@abc:/usr/home/abc # uname -a
FreeBSD abc.example.com 12.2-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC  amd64
```

Is that behavior normal? I expected that uname will show the same thing as freebsd-update? Where is `freebsd-version` getting its patch level from? Am I the only one seeing this? Is there anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello,

this could be pretty much like that: 
	

	







						Solved - uname shows incorrect values of FreeBSD Version Patch No
					

Hi  Yesterday, I updated my Server which run FreeBSD 12.2 from P7 to P8. The upgrade was successful, however neofetch and uname shows different patch nos.  Neofetch OS: FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p8 amd64  uname -mrs FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 amd64  Is this an error or is it normal behaviour?  Would...




					forums.FreeBSD.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 18, 2021)

Could you post the output of the following command,

```
freebsd-version -kru
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2021)

p8 and p9 didn't involve the kernel, so it wasn't updated. Hence it still shows the p7 patch-level. 



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:17.libradius.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:19.libcasper.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:22.linux_futex.asc
		


(EN-20 and EN-21 only applied to 13.0)


----------

